
Ask HN: What are the data needed for quantitative trading? - socrateslee
What kinds and quality are of the data? How to get and organize those data?
======
lucaslee
Probably start with some api. Check out Quantopian
[https://www.quantopian.com/help](https://www.quantopian.com/help) or IEX
[https://iextrading.com/trading/market-
data/](https://iextrading.com/trading/market-data/).

This subreddit has a lot of information
[https://www.reddit.com/r/algotrading](https://www.reddit.com/r/algotrading)

------
ry4n413
Type: Prices/Volume, Company Fundamental Data (EPS Growth, P/E Ratio, ROI),
News (Earnings, New CEO, Divestiture, Weather), "Alternative Data" (Satellite
Images, Transactions)

Vendors: Bloomberg, Thomson (Refinitiv), Factset, Compustat, CapitalIQ, Quandl

Quality: varies, you get what you pay for, cost anywhere from $100's to
$100,000's/yr

[https://www.quantopian.com/](https://www.quantopian.com/)

^ probably good place to start

